

Tell HN: do we need this? - LaPingvino

I created a quick prototype at http://weneed.shapado.com/ of a service to collect ideas and discuss them at the moment. My question to you is if this is a good idea, if we need such an engine and if you will use it?
======
jkalkbrenner
Think of a new interface... like a mind map.

~~~
LaPingvino
How would you imagine that? (This is just set up in a few minutes on
shapado.com, so it can get a lot better for sure!)

Can you sketch it?

~~~
jkalkbrenner
No doubt... keep it up.

<http://www.mindjet.com/>

